# Connection diagrams missing in sticky?



## Bugster (Apr 1, 2010)

I am trying to figure out how to use REW until I get my DIY subwoofers parts, and am searching the forum and studying the basics.
However I am looking for a thread I found last week, where some connection diagrams was showing, but can not find it.
In the sticky tread "REW Cabling and Connection Basics ":

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ards/10001-rew-cabling-connection-basics.html

It seems to me that this is the tread, only the diagrams are missing. Is this correct?
The thread refers to some diagrams that I can not see them.
I am about to order the parts I need to set this up, and would really appreciate to See the diagrams again.
If I am wrong please direct me to the right place.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are checking it out. We upgraded the forum software and lost some attachments, but we are trying to recover them now.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Not sure how it's different, or if Sonnie fixed it already, but this just worked for me.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tion/10001-rew-cabling-connection-basics.html


----------



## Bugster (Apr 1, 2010)

It works great for me as well!
Thank you!!


----------

